# Which Areas to trim



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. I was just wonering what areas you all trim for your hav? I have found that Radar is getting hair growth around his eyes and it's getting in the way of his eyes. You can see the Hair getting longer and then beginning to grow infront of his eyes. The Vet trimmed the hair but is there anyway we can let it grow and maybe brush it in a way so it flows away from his eyes. 

My Wife and I also got into a thing the other night where she didn't want his butt trimmed at all. I said "fine" but when he gets "Cling-ons" and we all know what I mean by "Cling-ons" then your cleaning it out if the hair. Well she didn't know I meant just a trim and not a full out rear-end buzz cut. I just want a little trim so he can have a cleaner rear-end. Does anyone have a situation where you can visibly see the trim job from the back when you view that area or does the surrounding tail and back hair flow down to cover it up? Are there any other areas that seem to be overgrown with hair? I have to really trim Radar's feet soon because I like to trim his nails and I can't see them when there's all that hair around. I can pull the hair away from the feet but I keep getting the hair caught in the clippers and I need to trim that so I can clearly see the nails but not so much that you get rid of the nice coat on his feet.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What we do, is trim the nails right after the bath (before blow dry) so we can see the nails without fur obstructing the view! I've also found that she doesn't squirm at all if we clip them then. Or, you could just wet his paws before you clip, to keep the fur controlled so you can see.

I trim the fur just where it won't drag on the floor, but it is still covering her nails, and I trim the fur short on her pads with a thread clipper.

I trim the area around her bum, but she still gets clingons occasionally...but not as badly as she would with a full fur bum! lol I don't think it looks funny at all from the back. I'll post a few pics, it really isn't noticeable at all.

And with the eyes, I did trim a little around her eyes when she first got here and had tear stains, but I'm letting it grow out right now. Check out the thread "training bangs", it has some great tips on keeping the fur out of the face (if you plan on letting it grow out) I regret trimming around her eyes now, because as they are growing out, it is irritating her eyes and making her tear ...so I am mostly trying to keep it pulled back so she can see. Except at night. She doesnt' like to sleep with a top knot, so I alway take it out and she breathes a sigh of relief! lol, 

hope that helps!
Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah Great, thanks that helps a great deal. I will definitely do that.

Derek


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Cute tush!!!:laugh:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, I soooo regret having Tripps eye hair trimmed too. I am letting it grow out but it really irritates him. I trim the hair that grows in the paws with a small trimmer that works great so there is no chance of me cutting them. I also just trim the feet so its not dragging on the ground. I like to keep their bellys trimmed of hair also. I am still working up the nerve to trim the nails-but with 3 HAvs, i better learn quick!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I trim Quincy's rear end,but only about an inch on each side of it.It doesn't show at all.I shave between the foot pads like Shannon does.I just bought a cheap beard trimmer from Walmart(I think it was around 8.00).It is a Conair and about 1" wide.I really like it---no fear of cutting him.The other trim I do I learned from Debbie.If you take your hand and run it straight down the leg to the paw,and then turn it over...you can trim that fur around the paw,shaping it a bit.I don't think alot of you would need to do this unless your dog was full grown and in adult coat...
Happy eace: Trimming!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I read that paw trim tip in 'The Havanese' book. That book gives such great info for newbies. The more i take my dogs to a groomer, the more i want to keep groomming them myself! I just got my Chris Christensen pin brush & the ice on ice spray & i LOVE them!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've only had to trim the anus of one of my Havs and that was because he had so much hair back there that we were having a lot of sanitary problems with him. Overall, I try to avoid trimming back there if possible because a dog with a really nice tailset can look like he/she has a large bullseye appearance if it is trimmed too much.

For cleaning up the rear end, I prefer using scissors to clippers. Just neatly trim away the hair from the anus. Start with just a little bit, keeping it even and go back if you need. 

For the feet, I use the little Wahl clippers that Shannon listed above. I like them so much that I send one home with each of my young puppies. (Thanks Greg!) I trim between the pads with it. For the hair at the bottom of the feet, I use scissors.

I don't trim hair around the eyes because I've learned from experience that you just have to keep it up constantly and it's a pain. I'd rather get through that mid-growth stage (which is a pain) and then have it long enough to hang down over the muzzle.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh--I guess I should of been clearer...I trim around the rear end with scissors.I only use the beard trimmer for between the pads of the paws.

Shannon,
The book "The Havanese" might have been where I got that?Debbie?I don't know!The book is great and everyone should have one I think!Great info!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, i trim the feet & rear with scissors too. No clippers.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I should probably clarify,

When I do trim around her rear, I just trim about 1/2 inch around it, and I don't cut it all the way off, sort of like a short buzz cut. I hope she doesn't have the bullseye look! lol, I think her fur from her tail sorta hangs down and covers it for the most part.

I'm not showing her, but I would really like to keep her in a full coat, as natural as possible.

Oh, what a mistake trimming around the eyes! lol....live and learn.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kara, been there! It takes a while for that facial hair to grow out too. Oh well. Thankfully, it _does_ grow.

And from the two pictures you posted of Gucci's backside, I wouldn't have even guessed you had trimmed her if you hadn't posted that you did. She definitely does _not_ have a bullseye look.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

If Dreamer is going to get a dingleberry, it usually sticks her tail hair, not her butt.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Do any of you trim the fur below the anus, in a vertical line of sorts? Does that help to cut down on the clingons?

Wanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't yet.

But I think there is really no cure for clingons! Atleast not for my pup! Sometimes, she will have clingons on the fur right on the back of her legs!!! Sheesh.....

I wish I could train her to use the toilet!









Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I used to watch Star Trek all the time (the next generation) and whenever i hear/see clingons i think of these ugly aliens. So i just cannot refer anything that has to do with a cute lovable Havanese to a klingon, even if its poop!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I never watched Star Trek, even though I am named after a character (not a main one, obviously)

Actually, I only call it clingons here on the board. At home, I call it poopie butt or stinky butt... lol

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Another name I hear used is "dingleberries".

No matter what you call them, you don't want them.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Figure this out...Havee STARTED getting dingleberries AFTER he went to the groomer for the first time!!!!She must have trimmed his bum in just the right way for things to get caught! They've settled down now that a few weeks of growth have gone by.

I regret too, having cut the hair around his eyes SO MUCH. Hopefully the new growth won't bother him--it is growing very slowly though. Someone here posted helping the new growth lay down with a little vaseline if it is irritating too much. I'll have to try that. 

I too agree about trying to do the grooming myself after having taken him to a groomer. It doesn't seem like there is alot of upkeep...or not too much to handle myself anyway.

I need to by those trimmers for the hair around his pads. He's slippin' and slidin' all over the hardwood floors! Another order for Petedge!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i don't trim anything on my pup! am i a bad mom? the groomer comes every 4 weeks in the summer and every 5 in the winter. we keep him in a puppy cut so he is low maintenance. he always gets a paw wiping after a walk and his eyes are cleaned every morning. i read of everyone grooming their dogs frequently, should i be upping his baths? he does not smell, and rarely ever gets into anything gross.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Littlebuddy, you don't need to do any trimming if he is seeing a groomer that often. Otherwise, you're wasting your money on the groomer.  Likewise, if he doesn't smell nor look dirty, there is no need to bathe more often either. It sounds like you're doing a great job as it is and keeping an eye on him just fine.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Littlebuddy..

You are a super mom!  Don't ever doubt that. The only reason I don't hire a groomer is because I'm slightly paranoid and don't trust them! lol (or hairstylist for that matter)

Gucci gets alot of baths because A)she's white so shows every speck! and b) I have really bad allergies and asthma and she sleeps in my face every night.

If I could get away with less baths......believe me, I would! But the pollen in Virginia is terrible, and it does linger in her fur... 

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> For the feet, I use the little Wahl clippers that Shannon listed above. I like them so much that I send one home with each of my young puppies. (Thanks Greg!) I trim between the pads with it. For the hair at the bottom of the feet, I use scissors.


Ditto for me and Thank you Kimberly! That little trimmer works great! I haven't trimmed the back end before...I've certainly thought about it though while I was doing a clean up after a messy poop!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I use scissors for everything, paws, face and the bottom area 

To preven cling ons I trim that area as shown in the picture, now due to the wind one can even see her "evil eye" 
*grins* Usually you don't see it as always some hair of the tail falls over it.....we do make fun of it though when the wind blows it away...it's alwauys good for laughs!

Apologies if you feel "mooned" now hahaha but it needs to be large to see the way it's cut....as you see I do cut a little more below the evil eye in a funnel like shape to guide the stinky through and not cling on 










These piccies I also posted in "training bangs" my little trick to make it look natural and keep the hair out of the face. Reece's mom does it that way too I just saw!
Close up

And then it falls like this


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow...what a detailed perspective of the "evil eye"! 

What a good idea though. I think I have to give this all a try--around his eyes too. It's only hair...it'll grow back right?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Question:

I started to trim Gucci's pads yesterday after her bath, but I decided NOT to, thinking that the fur might give her some protection walking on the hot concrete...Its really HOT here in Virginia this time of year. Is that a bad or good idea? Experts?

Oh..and...Nice BUM! hehe

Kara


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Good question. Some groomers don't trim that hair around the pads.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I too regret cutting Izzy's hair around her eyes....but I've heard that once you do it, you have to keep doing it. Apparently that's not true as some of you are growing the hair out. Was that said because the growing out stage is so bad for the dog? I like seeing her eyes, but I wonder what it would look like if I'd just let it go.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

If i dont keeps the pads trimmed, i noticed they slide more on my tile floor & it picks up more dirt etc...Also i read the hair can hold wetness/moisture longer which is not good for their pads(bacteria etc.). I even put paw wax on at times. I always dry their feet after they come in from outside if its wet.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

So they are like walking "brooms"? lol...Most of my house is carpeted, but I'll watch for slips in the bathrooms and kitchen. *sigh* But I wonder just how much their pads alone protect them from the hot concrete? Maybe mother nature lets their hair grow longer there for a reason? hmm..

Kara


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Does trimming the evil eye area really help...*

my 8 yo DD picked up Winston and had a lump on her hand. EWWWWW.uke: He had just pooped a few minutes before that and they were still outside playing...

We gave him a butt bath but GROSS.

I'm going to do what was recommended on here but just wanted to know if it really helped...

I told the kids to check his behind before picking him up !!! Yuck.

Trish


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think it does help, especially when they are Winston's age, but now that Gucci's fur is longer, she'll sometimes get poop on her tail fur or hind legs. *sigh*

I would say we do butt baths every other day still, just not as much to contend with. I keep a bottle of Johnson's baby soap at the sink and a leave in conditioner spray.

But overall.....she's worth it 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I keep Jasper and Cash's butt trimmed pretty much like Susske's Sierra. We never have clingon's but if they occaissionally have diahrea it get's pretty messy. But I have never done a butt bath. usually the wipes works great (earthbath) but if I need a little more cleaning power I use a waterless bath 
spray- you just spray, wait a bit, wipe and brush.

www.earthbath.com/grooming_wipes.html
www.focuspools.com/products/NaturalChemistryPet/Pet-WATERLESS-BATH.asp


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Do any of you trim the fur below the anus, in a vertical line of sorts? Does that help to cut down on the clingons?
> 
> Wanda


I do that with Sammy and just a little bit with Ricky. Sammy tends to have sloppier poops once in a while and of course all hair leading down from his anus is pure white! :frusty: 
I dont' trim ALL the way down, but a good couple of inches so there's a clear path. LOL :biggrin1:

Unfortunately, Ricky got one of those "bull's eye" trims that Kimberly mentions. He carries his tail very high so you can really see it. Poor baby. I'll let it grow back and just trim there like I used to.

Yes, Derek, you shoudl be trimming the fur at the pads, under and in between. Just a bit so the pup doesn't slide on floors, but can get a better grip. I had also bought that battery-operated trimmer but when I get the dogs' nails trimmed, I ask that they do the fur too and they make a nice round look on hid foot for $3. Can't beat that! Of course, I'd do it all myself if I had more than 2 Havs. lol


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I've only had to trim the anus of one of my Havs and that was because he had so much hair back there that we were having a lot of sanitary problems with him. Overall, I try to avoid trimming back there if possible because a dog with a really nice tailset can look like he/she has a large bullseye appearance if it is trimmed too much.


I agree with Kimberly on this, we just got Casper back from the groomer and she decided he need to have his bottom area trimmed and it looks just large bullseye. My husband hates it. He wants me to ask you how long does it take to grow out??


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

How do you all trim the feet without cutting them?? You can't wet the feet and then cut. So how do you do it?? Do you just hold the feet and feel the feet and then cut slowly?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wetting the feet works better to trim toenails and the fur around the foot, imo. It comes out better when I comb it wet and then cut.

But on her pads, I was using a small thread cutter, it has a small scissor and it fits your hand so I have alot of control w/ it. It looks like this:

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat3565&PRODID=prd23961&source=search

But I know most people use small electric clippers, which I might try.

Although, I havent' been cutting her fur on her pads lately, its really SUPER hot here in Virginia and I left her some fur to protect her feet from the heat 

I also plan on checking out

www.groomers.com

I stumbled into the site last night, but didn't have time to really look! I have a feeling that I'll be putting in a big order! hehe

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very Nice. I call those thumb scissors because of the thumb insert on the handle.


----------

